# Filters for a 10 gal tank?



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello Folks,

Here's a letter on choosing filters for a 10 gal tank that I just received:

"I was hoping to find a better method of circulating water in my tank since I now have an aqua clear HOB filter in my 30 gallon. I want something that doesn't agitate the water and make so much noise. Also I want to get more fish so I thought I would just set up an extra planted ten gallon tank (maybe as a quarantine tank for now and then maybe Ill just keep it with fish later on too.) It's mainly going to be a test for the soil that I want to add to the 30 gallon (after I take it apart and start over).

I don't want to use a HOB filter but I'm not sure what I need to set up the new tanks. Is the smallest Quick Filter enough to circulate the water in both tanks. Is it best to just use a submersible pump that circulates the water and no filter at all?"

Dear Hobbyist,

I agree with the noise of some HOBs. Also, the HOBs with their spillways make it hard to grow floating plants. The Quick Filter I use is way too big for a 10 gal. A submersible pump will blow everything out of the water.

What to do?

Since the plants and soil bacteria are going to do the main bio-filtering for you, you have several options. You could go with an air-pump and inexpensive corner box filter. This is nice in case you have to add activated charcoal to get rid of tannins. The other thing you could use is just an air-pump and air-stone.

I'm tempted to say use nothing (and my next thread will be on this). However, because this tank will contain soil, you probably will need some aeration for the first few months to keep your fish happy. [As bacteria decompose the fresh organic matter, they will pull oxygen out of the water (my book, p. 73).]

As time goes on and the plants really start cranking out oxygen, you may be able to decrease the aeration.

The smallest size Aqua-Clear submerged pump and Quick Filter would be fine for the 30 gal.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Before I added my AquaClear 20 to my 10g tank, I too was concerned about water agitation and the current moving the floating plants around but there is a way to set things up so you can still use a HOB without it moving the floaters around but the amount of water coming out of the filter will be lessened even with the flow being on the highest setting.

The reason I made these adjustments was mainly for my betta but everything seemed to have benefited from it as well.

First, I had bought two extra sponge blocks for the filter I have. I then cut a small hole into one of the blocks so I could put it on the end of the extension tube so my betta wouldn't tear up his fins and then I had cut about 1/4 of the other block and placed it inside the extension tube at the top so I can easily remove it to clean it out. Then, I had put a plastic bottle baffle on the outflow of the filter to help kill the current. The water lands on the plastic so it's not crashing down into the water causing a lot of agitation.

The water's surface now slightly moves around and it doesn't even move any of the floaters and my betta can actually handle the water movement. The only thing that moves any of my floating plants around is my Brigs when they are on them through the night.


----------



## owenj (Jan 8, 2008)

You could also try the Fluval Internal filter.  I think the 10gal version is 1+. I have one in my 10gal planted tank & it works great.
~Jaime


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

If your objective is just to circulate the water, an air hose with a moderate bubble rate works for me. The temperature throughout the tank is the same, and the mild surface movement increases oxygen absorption from the atmosphere.

Of course, this works on smaller tanks only.

Bill


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Okay I'll try using an airstone in the 10 gallon. I was under the impression that you didnt really need a filter but you did need strong water circulation for the plants. If I didnt use anything in 10 gallon tank would that require more frequent water changes? 

Could I use the smallest fluval submersible filter (for 12 gallons) in a 30 gallon tank? None of the local stores here sell the aqua clear quick filters.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Prometheus said:


> Okay I'll try using an airstone in the 10 gallon. I was under the impression that you didnt really need a filter but you did need strong water circulation for the plants. If I didnt use anything in 10
> gallon tank would that require more frequent water changes?


You are really going hi-tech with an airstone.  I just use an air tube with nothing on the discharge end. The temperature in my smaller tanks is the same everywhere, so I conclude that the water is being circulated adequately.

A lot of water circulation can drive CO2 from the tank. That is always in short supply in NPT's.

A lot of people don't add any circulation at all to their NPTs. If mulm builds up, it can be siphoned off. Frequent water changes are not a good idea, because they destabilize the environment. That can cause algae and other unwanted happenings.

Good luck!

Bill


----------

